# The imbalance of the 16 personality types



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)

lavendersnow said:


> I agree, it does seem that way. The main reason I feel questioning her type has only just occured to me is because I make an effort not to talk to her even though I have many classes with her. And I try not to think about her in my private life as I see enough of her face on my phone and in my studies.
> 
> She seems to demand that people see her as this strange, but awesomely unique individual who no one else can match up to. If you tell a story, she can always top it. If you speak two languages, she speaks eight, fluently. If you're from another country, she's lived in 6, all on her since she was a young teen. If you play sports, she plays them all, literally. It's exhausting. Doesn't sound like INTJ behaviour at all. Which is extremely off-putting, and I don't think she realises this.


Sounds like ESTP. Or something similar. This kind of person can be very draining on your nerves. I would suggest that you make a separate thread about this in the MBTI forum.
In my college days I shared a room with a similar guy for about a month or so. I was forced to move to a private accommodation because of this guy.


----------



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)

Most Awesome Flyer said:


> Why does it seem like you look down upon sensors?


I don't look down on any P type. But there are people spread over all the types that are beyond the limit of tolerance.

Every P type has unhealthy members. No P type is superior or inferior to another


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

ctrlfeelings said:


> I don't look down on any P type. But there are people spread over all the types that are beyond the limit of tolerance.
> 
> Every P type has unhealthy members. No P type is superior or inferior to another


Yeah, but that is also the case with J types...


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

Tetsuo Shima said:


> Most of the people in the world are ISxx because they're background characters like that.


Every human being is the main character of his/her own story...


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

ctrlfeelings said:


> Sounds like ESTP. Or something similar. This kind of person can be very draining on your nerves. I would suggest that you make a separate thread about this in the MBTI forum.
> In my college days I shared a room with a similar guy for about a month or so. I was forced to move to a private accommodation because of this guy.


I might do, but even thinking about her on PC in my private life is stressful because she's so in-your-face and overbearing. I'm not the best at typing people so it might be interesting to get others to give their view on what she may be.
That's really unfortunate. There was an individual who made a single year of college one of my worst experiences and now I've been curious for a while trying to work out her type. It was painfully evident that she was intimidated by me and yet always wanted to be near me. When I made it clear I wasn't her friend one day, she lost it and had a huge public meltdown..


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

Pifanjr said:


> The problem with saying something like "most evolved" is that it sounds like you assume that something that has occurred later in evolution is better, which doesn't have to be true. Also, it's possible there's less of something because it's just not very successful.
> 
> I don't agree it's self-serving or implies any of the stereotypes. It doesn't mean S are dumb, it means that S (or actually Se specifically) is in itself a very basic function. I think Se is what pretty much any animal uses. Se in itself is just taking in external sensory data and a Se-dom will prioritize this data over other data.
> 
> ...


Fair  *shakes hand*

I get caught up in how things are said. well said


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

nichya said:


> well I am angry he made us ESTJ food.


And you're absolutely delicious darling <3 My INFP boyfriend is very nutritious.
@_ctrlfeelings_ "_Rather they burn the midnight oil to determine their exact type and gather as much details about their own self. Every Intuitive feel some sort of loneliness I believe. Nobody wishes to be lonely in life. Intuitives rather tend to explore all about themselves or deny their self, just to get off that loneliness." 
_I've done the same to find my type. I've always felt lonely and misunderstood. It ain't exclusive to intuitives.


----------



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)

Retsu said:


> And you're absolutely delicious darling <3 My INFP boyfriend is very nutritious.
> @_ctrlfeelings_ "_Rather they burn the midnight oil to determine their exact type and gather as much details about their own self. Every Intuitive feel some sort of loneliness I believe. Nobody wishes to be lonely in life. Intuitives rather tend to explore all about themselves or deny their self, just to get off that loneliness."
> _I've done the same to find my type. I've always felt lonely and misunderstood. It ain't exclusive to intuitives.


OMG! an ESTJ!
*runs and hides under the table*


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ctrlfeelings said:


> OMG! an ESTJ!
> *runs and hides under the table*


F u

I only swallow whole so I'm actually pretty nice.


----------



## ctrlfeelings (Feb 5, 2016)

Retsu said:


> F u
> 
> I only swallow whole so I'm actually pretty nice.


*comes out. lifts and throws the table*
You people are really disgusting. Go to hell.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ctrlfeelings said:


> *comes out. lifts and throws the table*
> You people are really disgusting. Go to hell.


You're not worth eating. You'd taste awful with that attitude. :'(


----------



## Punniez (Jun 23, 2015)

@charlie.elliot 
Oh goodness. I recognize that avatar...Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children. Excellent book. Do you feel like a peculiar child?


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

lavendersnow said:


> I agree, it does seem that way. The main reason I feel questioning her type has only just occured to me is because I make an effort not to talk to her even though I have many classes with her. And I try not to think about her in my private life as I see enough of her face on my phone and in my studies.
> 
> She seems to demand that people see her as this strange, but awesomely unique individual who no one else can match up to. If you tell a story, she can always top it. If you speak two languages, she speaks eight, fluently. If you're from another country, she's lived in 6, all on her since she was a young teen. If you play sports, she plays them all, literally. It's exhausting. Doesn't sound like INTJ behaviour at all. Which is extremely off-putting, and I don't think she realises this.


Eh, i know an unhealthy INTJ and this is very familiar


----------



## lavendersnow (Jan 13, 2016)

dwelfusius said:


> Eh, i know an unhealthy INTJ and this is very familiar


It's possible she is one then. She's definitely had a lot of issues in her life, from what she has told me. That is unless she's lying.


----------

